# Atlas & Lamb Mason Jars



## charlotte49er (Aug 13, 2011)

OK, I have heard of Ball and even Kerr.  Never heard of Atlas & Lamb.  And I have have one that reads "Tropical Canners" with a "TF" in a diamond.  

 I ended up with these out of a huge cache of bottles (300-400!) I bought a couple of weeks ago.

 I'm guessing MAYBE $5 each for value?  They are going to go on ebay, just wondered what I should look for as far as price goes.  

 I kind of got hoodwinked into bottle collecting about a month ago, now I have more bottles than I have run!  I'm running to catch up on what everyone on here already knows.

















 Any help is greatly appreciated!  Thanks, Brian (Charlotte49er)


----------



## LC (Aug 13, 2011)

I never heard of the Tropical canners jar before , but the others I believe are all quite common . Don't know whether you would do any good with them on eBay or not . You might do a search on eBay and see if any of them are listed and what kind of interest they are getting .


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 13, 2011)

LC was correct in say they are all common...very common to be sure.....I would do a search for them on eBay.....with the fees that they charge.....honestly, they would not be worth your effort,,,,

             David


----------



## coreya (Aug 13, 2011)

The tropical and the lamb 1/2 gal are the best ones of the bunch but still quite common. The Red Book lists the value as 10-15 but I doubt you could get more than 5 on either. The rest find someone who needs canning jars.


----------



## charlotte49er (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool!  Thanks all!


----------

